# NFC and the SCH-I500



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

I am curious; Is NFC hardware based or software based and is it possible to use NFC







(Google Wallet)







with a rooted SCH-I500 running CM9?

Technology is amazing!

Cheers, Dan


----------



## jbr05ki (Aug 12, 2011)

Hardware NFC be.


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

jbr05ki said:


> Hardware NFC be.


i can hardly wait to see the full potential of NFC, there's a lot there to work with


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2012)

jbr05ki said:


> Hardware NFC be.


So the SCH-I500 wouldn't be compatible with NFC then, huh?









Cheers, Dan


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> So the SCH-I500 wouldn't be compatible with NFC then, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. It physically doesn't not have it.

Maybe if someone makes an NFC through Bluetooth or USB type thing.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

